# Large marinades with a vacuum sealer



## meltyface (Jul 7, 2009)

Does anyone know if/how I can use a vacuum sealer for large cuts of meats to marinade them?  I have the marinade option but only have a container large enough for a steak.  I am wondering if there is something I can buy or use to do the "marinating" process on something like a 14lb brisket.

I'm using a Food Saver vacuum sealer.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 7, 2009)

some of the bigger vac sealers like the one cabelas has will allow 11" wide bags. Check food savers site. They might have something that will work for you.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think ( usually get it wrong when I do ) that he was asking if any one makes a larger size than these that would work with the needle from a food saver :

http://www.foodsaver.com/Category.aspx?id=c&cid=89

 I too , would like to see some. A vac bag don't do much for a quicker negative pressure infuse of a marinade. Seems to work with small cuts of meat , I'd love to have one I could fit a brisket into.


----------



## meltyface (Jul 7, 2009)

Yeah 1894, that's what I was trying to find out.  The bags do work good for what they are, but having a larger "container" would be awsome...especially if I could fit a whole brisket in it.


----------



## smokeguy (Jul 7, 2009)

I've got one of the Cabela's that uses the 15x18" bags and that's big enough to slip a smoked 14 lb turkey into.  You could use the gallon size, or the make-your-own size to slip whatever else you might want to put in there.  

I don't have the marinate button, but once the fluid flattens out and starts creeping up the bag to the sealer area while the air is going out, you will be at full vacuum when it hits the sealing strip area, so just hit the manual seal button then.  No need to keep letting it suck since it's not going to compress anymore than it is already if it's all moisture and no air.

A big tub would be nice, but just imagine how much $$$$ that would be based off of how much they want for just the little ones.


----------



## davenh (Jul 7, 2009)

Here's a pic of a 12lb brisket in a foodsaver bag. I make large bags and use them all the time to marinate larger cuts like ribs and briskets. Stuff the brisket in and add the marinade, pump just until the air is out and manual seal. Let it sit in the fridge overnight. Sometimes I'll inject some of the marinade in the brisket before letting it soak.


----------



## smokeguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Dang!  That's a thing of beauty right like it is!


----------



## countrysmoked (Jul 9, 2009)

I made a marinade container out of a 5 gallon bucket with the resealable lid and some fitting stuff from the hardware store with a turn valve on the top.  I just put the meat in and the marinade shut the lid and hook it up open the valve and turn on the vacuum packer.  leave it run till the sides suck in on the bucket and close the valve.  When I'm ready to open the container I just open the valve and then unscrew the lid.  Here is a link to the kind of lid I use.
http://cgi.ebay.com/Gamma-Seal-Airti...3286.m20.l1116

Hope this helps you out,  I have done brisket, turkey and 4 pork butts at one time with mine.


----------

